# Bamboo as a perch.



## Rob8290 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi guys! I am currently making my first click clack and was about to go down and buy some timber for a perch but noticed I had some small bamboo stakes that I had from a previous project. Would bamboo be harmful to my python? It was bought from the garden section of mitre ten. Cheers guys! (it may sound like a stupid question but I prefer to be safe than sorry)


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not aware of any problems caused by using bamboo, I know some people that have used it for a long time with no problems. I imagine it would be more hygienic, as it wouldn't be as absorbent as wood. I am using bamboo for the first time this season, I have just built a new rack with bamboo sticks, but the pythons that will be living on them, haven't hatched yet.


----------



## Rob8290 (Feb 15, 2013)

Cheers mate. Just thought I'lld check to make sure.


----------



## Tablemanners (Feb 15, 2013)

I use bamboo, with my green tree's and my carpet python. Has worked fine for a few years now. If its high humidity you have to swap them out every few months cause of mould. Other than that they look great and the snake probably enjoys them more.
Good Luck, TM!


----------



## sd1981 (Feb 15, 2013)

Be careful with bamboo as it bends when heated, causing it to split... The split in bamboo can be quite sharp and can slice the snake on the edge. I had a coastal which looped its tail around a piece of bamboo and hooked its tail into the split, causing it to sever about 5-6mm off the tip... I now never use it... (A freak accident but enough to turn me off the stuff).


----------



## Gonemad (Feb 15, 2013)

The small bamboo for hatches hasn't cracked for me but the large bamboo has and I placed silicon in the cracks to seal and cover the sharp edges.


----------



## Rob8290 (Feb 15, 2013)

Well it's just temporary for a hatchy. I'll keep an eye on it for cracks though. Cheers


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 15, 2013)

I sit and stare into a massive wall of bamboo everyday.... i have no idea why i havent thought of using it hahaha.... *facepalm* 

Time to dust off the hacksaw this arvo!

Do you guys recommend preparing it in anyway?


----------



## Cypher69 (Feb 15, 2013)

Instead of using one single bamboo as a perch I've cut 3 the same length & then cable tied them together to form one sturdy (& wider) perch. Then to "hide" the cable ties I've used a fake vine & wrapped it all the way around from one end to the other.


----------

